# Seddons packaging and print northamptonshire



## alex76 (May 1, 2011)

Hay folks, well I woke up this morning and could not wait to get out with my camera.
Well this was the first site I visited and recorded last year with my two very good friends Chris and Matt but on my first visited I had a crap basic 2.0 mega pixel compact camera which had a habit of switching to a random setting every time I put it in my pocket so all my shots had a brown affect to them.
Well the site I revisited was seddon packaging and print the building orient house was built in the late 18th century and was first used as C&K clothing then was used as a printers supplying box’s and printing for the boot and shoe industry which played a major part in Northamptonshire’s industry supplying most jobs in the area. And then over the years it also supplied boxes for jigsaws board games and such the like as well as shoe boxes.
Well seddons had two factories one with virtually identical design which was cross the road from this one and has now been converted to stylish flats. Seddons went bust and cease trading about 3-4 years ago. Well to my disappointment could not take many photos of some of the original features as I was collared by a nosey neighbour so it was time for a sharp but shady exit before the oliceman: turned up so on with the shots and hope you enjoy. 






























































































































































And this is how it looked in its prime






Thanks for looking peeps


----------



## kathyms (May 1, 2011)

*seddons*

thats brill. its strange all the boxes are all there, with all the kettering layabouts going it im suprised its not been set fire to.the times i drive past and the windows are open again.by the way i never call you a layabout, you were brought up proper xx


----------



## mookster (May 1, 2011)

That's bloody awesome! Just became a must-see.


----------



## alex76 (May 1, 2011)

kathyms said:


> thats brill. its strange all the boxes are all there, with all the kettering layabouts going it im suprised its not been set fire to.the times i drive past and the windows are open again.by the way i never call you a layabout, you were brought up proper xx



I was not laying down I was taking photographs haha...


----------



## King Al (May 1, 2011)

Nice one Alex, looks like there's quite a lot of interesting stuff left in there! Well done on getting that old pic too


----------



## alex76 (May 1, 2011)

mookster said:


> That's bloody awesome! Just became a must-see.



It is a good one mate that’s the second visit each time I see it gets more chaved but you could easily spend a few hours there as I did the first visit. the view from the roof is awesome


----------



## MD (May 2, 2011)

i cant believe how bad its got now  
i saw on saturday they have spray painted top floor windows now 


Linky


this is one of my fave shots of seddons although i nearly coughed up a lung after, it was worth it 



classic staircase by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## alex76 (May 3, 2011)

yeah the kids have made a right mess of the place now i do love your shots of place cheers MD


----------



## Snips86x (May 3, 2011)

Nice piece of industrial history here, shame about the noisy neighbour, would have been nice too see some original features. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sYnc_below (May 3, 2011)

MD said:


> i cant believe how bad its got now



Shame it got outed and subsequently trashed...


----------



## MD (May 3, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Shame it got outed and subsequently trashed...



yup it did well for over a year, 
even some of the heavy machinery has been nicked !!


----------



## Goldie87 (May 3, 2011)

Good grief that has gone downhill so much since I was last there  Nice to see some more recent pics anyway.


----------



## Speed (May 4, 2011)

Ahhh the jigsaw puzzle place!

Does anyone whos been know if the markings in the basement are of air raid shelter origin?


----------



## MD (May 4, 2011)

Speed said:


> Ahhh the jigsaw puzzle place!
> 
> Does anyone whos been know if the markings in the basement are of air raid shelter origin?



no the box factory....
and no the markings dont 
they are just basements and tunnel that joined both factories


----------



## Speed (May 4, 2011)

Kettering Cartons, member of the British Paper Box Federation since 1946 no less


----------



## kathyms (Jul 24, 2011)

*seddons*

Fire At Former Kettering Factory
An investigation`s under way after a fire at a former printing factory in Kettering. Crews were called to Seddons in Filed Street in the early hours of this morning-2 people were rescued from ther building and treated by paramedics.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 24, 2011)

sadly it was just a matter of time before some buffoons got kicks torching the place ....


----------



## kathyms (Jul 24, 2011)

*seddons*

ive been saying that for months, one by what i was told was in a real bad way.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like they were in the mysterious 'basement' 

http://www.northantset.co.uk/news/local/men_carried_from_burning_factory_1_2898296


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a shame, glad I got to see it before someone started to play with matches....


----------



## kathyms (Jul 25, 2011)

*fire*

the one in intensive care was burned all over , the neighbours thought he was dead when they got him out.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 25, 2011)

*building,*

one more thing, we drove past yesterday and from outside the building its self hasnt changed, hopefully it was contained in the mysterious "" basement.


----------



## alex76 (Jul 25, 2011)

A snip from the local rag

Published on Monday 25 July 2011 08:22
Two men were pulled from the basement of a derelict four-storey factory when it caught fire.
The men, aged 20 and 21, had to be carried out of the building by firefighters and were taken to Kettering General Hospital suffering from smoke inhalation.
The younger man’s condition was yesterday described as “very serious” and he is in intensive care. The other man was at hospital under observation.
Police and Northamptonshire Fire and Rescue Service are investigating the cause of the fire at the former Seddon factory in ####### ######, Kettering, and are considering the possibility that it could have been caused by an arson attack.
Firefighters were first called to the scene at 3am yesterday following reports of smoke coming from the building.
Fire investigation officer ##### ###### said: “There were reports of some people in the basement and the crew rescued two youths from it. The basement is like a maze. They had to go down there and carry them through this maze system. It was very hot and there’s no light down there. It was quite a difficult rescue for them.”
Detective Sergeant ##### #######: “At the moment the cause of the fire has not been determined but it is being treated as suspicious.”
No arrests have yet been made.


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 10, 2011)

Seddons got torched again last night


----------



## kathyms (Aug 10, 2011)

*oh*

oh no, im not suprised. did it do much damage.


----------

